# Is Comodo Security A Safe Program?



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Many TSG members have used and recommended Comodo Internet Security as a good program to use, mainly the Firewall rather than the AntiVirus, myself included. There are many positive reviews about Comodo Firewall and hardly any negative reviews. A little known and not much topic has appeared at various Security Forums suggesting that Comodo issues certificates to "Malware Program Writers."

Here is a link of a screen shot that was posted at a msmvps.com Blog showing Comodo issuing a certificate to a "Rogue Anti-Malware" program:
http://msmvps.com/blogs/hostsnews/archive/2009/07/10/1699205.aspx

Also some links to DSLReports.com Forums:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r22400172-Comodo-continues-to-issue-certificates-to-known-Malware
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r22689347-Comodo-Continues-to-Damage-Its-Reputation


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Their certificate issuing procedures are lax. But their programs are good. And it is pretty likely they are in different divisions of the same company.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

I agree Comodo firewall is an excellent program that I've been using now for more than 1 year. With Comodo issuing certificates to Malware programs does make you think what exactly this company stands for, is it safety for their customers or is it greed to line their pockets. They shouldn't burn the candle at both ends. I would never buy their products after hearing about this issue, I mean how can they be trusted? I will continue to use their firewall freeware until I can find a better one.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Show me a reliable source that says that Comodo Firewall, or any current 3rd party firewall (ZoneAlarm, Norton, NOD32, or whatever) has been proved more effective than Windows Firewall. You post your evaluations, and I promise I will find time to discuss them.

Right up front, let me be clear that I believe firewall programs are essentially a scam that ranks right alongside registry optimizers and disk optimizers.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There is no 100% sure and relaible way to classify what is a "Rogue Anti-Malware" and what is not. Articles like this come out from time to time about many companies, and all companies can make mistakes. If Comodo were issuing these to make money, they would not have stopped at 2 since that would barely buy them an ice-cream. I have used their software for years as well as been involved with their developers in the forums during the creation and modification of their programs. They listen to their customers and are honest people. Some tests have shown their AV to be the only one, pay or free, to catch 100% of the tested threats. They certainly deserve the benefit of the doubt, if not outright defense.

One feature of the internet is that lies and misinformation can now be spread faster than ever before.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

There are 2 separate & distinct issues here
1. How effective is Comodo antivirus/firewall or security suite
2. Issue of SSL certifictes
They are not connected and can never be connected

You need to realise what a SSL certificate is & how you can get one
ANYBODY with a website can buy a SSL certificate from a number of companies ( some even issue them free). All a SSL certificate "proves" or says is that the website typed into the browser bar hasn't been intercepterd or replaced and is the website you want to visit 
It does not say whether the site is a scam or illegal or serving porn or any other thing. Just that it is who it says it it 

Now all companies will revoke certificates when they find out they are being used in fraud or to serve malware or scumware or whatewver. Comodo tend in my experience to be quicker to respond than other issuing companies 

2. Comodo security programs while very effective do have a high number of complaints & difficulty configuring them & they do clash frequently with other security type tools or programs on a computer


----------

